# PB Black Hole on Sea grey



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I am on the market for a glaze that will be applied via DA.

My car is Ford Sea Grey, would Black Hole be a good glaze for this colour as it says dark colours. Or is there a better glaze out there for me?

This is the colour if anyone doesn't know


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

My old man has a touran in a grey similar to that and I use PB Blackhole on that and it works as well as it does on my black bmw so i'd go for the blackhole!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not used black hole myself Ben, i have however used Britemax #4 (by hand) with some good results - even on silver. apparently its similar to black hole


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Lime Prime, followed by Dodo Juice Hard Candy for me, expect:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

If I use Lime Prime via DA, will a glaze give any more to the finish?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> If I use Lime Prime via DA, will a glaze give any more to the finish?


might do, might not - give it a go Ben, see what it looks like


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If you use LP by DA, you will get good correction, a quick buff and get your wax on top. Killer combo of getting shot of swirls (as it's abrasive) and a deep shine (from the oils) all from one product.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

megs 7 is hardly spoken about these days and is quite goodo n darker finishes


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> might do, might not - give it a go Ben, see what it looks like


Will do Kev :thumb:

Wow, this machining has opened up a whole new can of worms, and probably a bank account :devil:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Will do Kev :thumb:
> 
> Wow, this machining has opened up a whole new can of worms, and probably a bank account :devil:


lol - tell me about it  might get some megs #7 myself.... oh no, not again :wall::lol:
what DA kit did you go for in the end then?


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Black Hole topped with SuperNatural IIRC, on Ford Sea Grey:





































Black Hole is a great product, really easy to use and gets quick and easy results on all dark colours :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Killer looking cars in this thread!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> lol - tell me about it  might get some megs #7 myself.... oh no, not again :wall::lol:
> *what DA kit did you go for in the end then?*


I'm going for the Menz kit, my mom has an A5 so I need the kit that will tackle the VAG paint aswell.


----------

